# HF Steps Up



## MrWhoopee (Mar 22, 2020)

Came across this today.









						A message from Harbor Freight
					

I usually do not write diaries, but I thought it important to get this out. I occasionally buy tools and building supplies from Harbor Freight, and am on their mailing list. I today received the following email from the owner: Dear Harbor Freight...




					www.dailykos.com
				




"Dear Harbor Freight Community,

As we’ve been following the news over the last few days, we’ve heard about the severe shortage of protective gear for hospitals, healthcare workers and first responders as the impact of COVID-19 is being felt across the country.  America depends on these heroes every day and in the days ahead we will depend on them even more. At Harbor Freight, we want them to know that they can depend on us too.

So we’ve decided to donate our entire supply of the personal protective equipment items listed below to front line *hospitals with 24 hour emergency rooms* in the communities served by our stores.

                   •   N95 Masks
            •    Face Shields
            •    5 and 7 mil Nitrile Gloves
If you work at a hospital with a 24 hour emergency room in need of these items, please ask the office in charge of procurement at your hospital to click  here so they can provide us with the information we’ll need to determine if we can make a donation.  If you’re not with a hospital, but would like to give us the name of a hospital with a 24 hour emergency room in your community that might need our help, please email us at hospitalhelp@harborfreight.com, identify the hospital’s city and state in the subject line, and our team will follow-up.

PLEASE DO NOT MAKE REQUESTS AT YOUR LOCAL STORE OR OUR CALL CENTER AND PLEASE DO NOT CONTACT HOSPITALS—THEY’RE BUSY HELPING THEIR PATIENTS.

For hospitals we’re able to help, we’ll email them a voucher when the supplies are available for pick up at their local Harbor Freight Tools store.

Although we certainly won’t have enough of these supplies to fill everyone’s needs, we’re going to donate everything we’ve got. We also recognize that there are so many other critically important people responding to this crisis and that there is need everywhere. We’ve chosen to focus our efforts on hospitals with a 24 hour emergency room with the hope that we can help as many people as possible right now.  

Thank you and God Bless,

                         Eric Smidt
                         Owner and Founder
                     Harbor Freight Tools"


----------



## Superburban (Mar 22, 2020)

A little bit skeptical, I do not see anything on their website, nor did I get this E-mail from them. One would think they would be bragging to the world.

I stand corrected. Thanks you Eric.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 22, 2020)

I got the same email from them. Many of Eric Smidt's announcements over the yrs were not posted on the website. Not sticking up for HF but I don't see any reason to be skeptical about this act.


----------



## projectnut (Mar 22, 2020)

Got the same email also. I don’t think they need to brag to the world.


----------



## Superburban (Mar 22, 2020)

OK, Not saying they have to brag, or anything. We all know many things like this get faked by strangers, for what ever reason. I guess I am not up high enough to get the E-mails from the top. After posting that, I will get knocked down the ladder even more.


----------



## cbellanca (Mar 22, 2020)

Thank you Eric Smidt. You are a good man, God Bless


----------



## darkzero (Mar 22, 2020)

As much as eveyone hates HF & talks bad about them (I have too sometimes), they ain't so bad as well as some of the products they sell. Sure many of their products are typical cheap China quality but not all. They're not the only ones & whose fault is that (not trying to start a debate on this).

Ok, so maybe I'll catch flack for saying this. I like HF & I for one would be sad if HF were to close down. What other stores are there around in the US that compares? I didn't feel the same when all the near by Sears had closed. Sure I was sad because of what they used to be but not sad to see them go because of what they had become.

Not the first time Eric has done good. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Smidt#Philanthropy


----------



## Superburban (Mar 22, 2020)

I agree, I have many tools from Harbor freight.


----------



## Jubil (Mar 22, 2020)

I got the email, and have seen others that are doing things to help. And I am glad that the retailers of the US are stepping up. I'm sure other countries will see the same.
As far as tool quality, I don't enter HF stores expecting "tool truck quality" for the price. But I think I get what I pay for. 

Thank you Eric Smidt and everyone else joining in the fight.
Chuck


----------



## ozzie46 (Mar 22, 2020)

I got the e-mail too.

Ron


----------



## higgite (Mar 22, 2020)

This may help curb some of the skepticism. Good on 'em.




__





						Harbor Freight - PPE Request Form
					

Harbor Freight buys their top quality tools from the same factories that supply our competitors. We cut out the middleman and pass the savings to you!




					www.harborfreight.com
				




Tom


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Mar 22, 2020)

Wow! I might have to show appreciation and actually buy some things there. Very amazing gift in such a time of GREAT need.


----------



## wlburton (Mar 22, 2020)

If you haven't been to a Harbor Freight for a few years they're worth checking out again.  With their newer upgraded lines it seems to me that they are attempting to fill the niche that has been mostly abandoned by Sears Craftsman--decent, economical tools.  There's still some junk there to watch out for, but even in power tools and welders they're selling some pretty good stuff at pretty low prices.  (Plus free flashlights.)


----------



## silence dogood (Mar 23, 2020)

One thing that Harbor Freight has been doing for a while is their program called "Harbor Freight Tools for Schools".   And now this for the hospitals  is just fantastic.  Except for buying some stuff there, I'm not in any way trying to endorse them.  But from now on I won't refer to them  as "horrible fright".


----------



## jwmelvin (Mar 23, 2020)

I feel good that I just ordered some parts bins and extra wrenches from HF, a little before hearing about this.


----------



## projectnut (Mar 23, 2020)

I wouldn't put HF in the same class as Snap On, Starrett or Mitutoyo, but they do have some reliable products.  I've had a couple pf their hydraulic tables going on 15 years and they both work fine.  I also have several pair of their cheap calipers.  I've purchased a few of their winches.  I actually used one to disassemble and reassemble my Bridgeport when I moved it to the shop in the basement.

On the other hand there have been a few duds.  I bought a high speed die grinder for a job a while ago.  It still works, but it gets so hot you have to wear gloves to use it.  I have a couple of their 2/6/10 amp battery chargers for garden tractors.  One works while the other will be destined for the trash shortly.

In our area there's some competition.  There's a retailer called "Northern Tool" (formerly Northern Hydraulic) That sells similar goods.  They were about a step above HF in both price and quality.  As mentioned I think with the advent of the Sears chain closing HF is stepping up a bit so they're closing the gap.

When I need a tool for daily or professional use I usually step up to the name brands.  For those that get a one time or limited use HF seems to fit the bill without breaking the bank.


----------



## bill70j (Mar 23, 2020)

Mr. Smidt sends out emails to his customers often, but I thought this one was especially well done.  It probably made his customers feel good about the business, but likely also had a positive effect on his employees.

My view is that HFT is a well run business, due in large measure to Mr. Smidt.  The stores are well stocked, clean, and the staff is pretty good.  And he's got to be pretty good overall businessman to be as successful as he is.

As far as the tools go, as others have said, some are good, some are just lousy.  But even some of the lousy ones can be modified into very decent tools if one has the time and inclination to do so.


----------



## middle.road (Mar 23, 2020)

Superburban said:


> OK, Not saying they have to brag, or anything. We all know many things like this get faked by strangers, for what ever reason. I guess I am not up high enough to get the E-mails from the top. After posting that, I will get knocked down the ladder even more.


Search your e-mail for sender "Eric Smidt, Harbor Freight Tools Founder" from server "hft@em.harborfreight.com".
In GMail mine was in the 'Promotions' folder.
Yesterday, Sunday @1:32PM EDT.

Nice move any way you slice it. . .


----------



## pontiac428 (Mar 23, 2020)

Superburban said:


> I agree, I have many tools from Harbor freight.


As do I.  HF has allowed me to buy tools to use during the time in which I am trying to replace them in.  One of these days I'll make it, although the hydraulic press, floor jack, dead blows, and 24" breaker bars aren't giving me much reason to replace them.  I might have to break down and visit HF for a pair of new roll away base cabinets pretty soon, since used cabinets with a name brand go for more when rusty and used than their cabinets do brand new.


----------



## Aukai (Mar 23, 2020)

I forwarded the message to my daughter in Oakland, she's an RN in the Kaiser ER. Thank you for posting. They are scrambling.....

Are there radiation sterilizing operations for hospital equipment in Ca?


----------



## Superburban (Mar 24, 2020)

middle.road said:


> Search your e-mail for sender "Eric Smidt, Harbor Freight Tools Founder" from server "hft@em.harborfreight.com".
> In GMail mine was in the 'Promotions' folder.
> Yesterday, Sunday @1:32PM EDT.
> 
> Nice move any way you slice it. . .


I did that, and there was nothing. Then this morning, it was there, came through at 9:14 this morning. I guess that is an indication of how many recipients they have in their E-mail lists. At least 3 days to send out all their e-mails.


----------



## Jimsehr (Mar 26, 2020)

They are donating masks to hospitals to help with the virus. Nice thing to do.

Staff Edit: Threads merged


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 26, 2020)

People sometimes dis HF but is there another dedicated tool store chain in the US where you can get almost every kind of tool you need? I used to work for them and they treated me pretty well, didn't pay much but I got benefits and days off and management treated me like they wanted me to stick around. They also donate tools and money to local trade school programs.


----------



## Dhal22 (Mar 26, 2020)

Well said.    Northern tool I suppose is a chain.


----------



## aliva (Mar 29, 2020)

Good for HF. It's a win win situation, Hospitals get more of what they need, and HF gets good press.
Everyone wins


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 29, 2020)

Dhal22 said:


> Well said.    Northern tool I suppose is a chain.



I see that they are, I just never lived in a state where they have a store....

John


----------

